# man , I gotta build me an indexer!



## Mark_f (Aug 8, 2014)

Today I milled the hex head on my drawbar for my vertical head. The problem came to light as I had no way to index the 60 degree increments to make a nice hex head that a wrench will fit on. I don't own an indexer! Then the light in my brain came on and this is how I did it . I cut a presicsion laid out hex on a piece of cardboard carton then cut the center out to fit my drawbar and stuck it on the back end. I used my precision square to line up the side of the hex , made the cut, turned the part and lined up the next side , cut the part an so on.  Man, I gotta build me an indexer! 


Mark
:roflmao:


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice jop. A good solution for the problem at hand.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice job and you got me thinken. You could super glue a large nut on the end and then use your square or could also use a bubble level or a test indicator on a base…Good Luck.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Aug 9, 2014)

You can't argue with the results. How did you secure the template to the work? The 'nut' idea works really well too, but you can pick up a collet indexer for a few dollars that will simplify things even more. Of course, then you have to have the appropriate 5C collets to hold the stock.


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 9, 2014)

Rick Leslie said:


> You can't argue with the results. How did you secure the template to the work? The 'nut' idea works really well too, but you can pick up a collet indexer for a few dollars that will simplify things even more. Of course, then you have to have the appropriate 5C collets to hold the stock.



Where can I find a collet indexer for a few dollars?  The best price I see is at least $100 plus shipping.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 9, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> Where can I find a collet indexer for a few dollars?  The best price I see is at least $100 plus shipping.



Try fleabay, $35 plus shipping for a SpinDex


----------



## chuckorlando (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice work. I see spin indexers for 30 buck range all the time.  Grizz has one for 46http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-C-Spin-Index/G5649

enco has one for 55 http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=235-6011&PMPXNO=950007&PARTPG=INLMK3

shars has one for 50 http://www.shars.com/products/view/420/5C_Spin_Index_Fixture 

this one is 33 http://www.ebay.com/itm/5C-PRECISIO...6?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item519988c20c

Of coarse I am only linking the cheapest I am finding. I cant speak to quality.





John Hasler said:


> Where can I find a collet indexer for a few dollars?  The best price I see is at least $100 plus shipping.


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 9, 2014)

I posted this a while back. I made a simple indexer that uses the same collets as my mill. I made 1 out of hex stock and 1 round one with holes and a pin I use to index. Made it out of scrap so all I had in it was time.


----------



## Ebel440 (Aug 9, 2014)

A little bit off topic but is that a Barker milling machine?


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php


----------



## Rick Leslie (Aug 10, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php




These are what I had in mind, but the spin fixtures are cheaper and more versatile. I use the hex and square closers to put drive flats on my chamber reamers and use the spin fixture for everything else. I find the accuracy to be quite good for the cost.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Aug 10, 2014)

Watch this video. Has info on what you want to do with simple tools starting at 3:00

http://youtu.be/Jouv6RFAm8s

Chris


----------



## Larry Hoy (Aug 11, 2017)

you can make do with two large hex nuts from your junk box, drill to fit, saw a slot in one of the nuts and clamp in mill vice. I have several works ok.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Sep 4, 2017)

Any advice on a spin indexer, are they worth it, What can they do, and more importantly what cant they do.  I've heard they can be used to sharpen drill bits and milling cutters, is this true. I gather they can only be used for 360 degree  divisions and equal parts of 360. can other plates be fitted or is this sufficient.


----------



## Tozguy (Sep 4, 2017)

Mark, love your approach, making our own stuff is my game too. Your draw bar is drawing out some interesting questions and answers as well.


----------



## Larry Hoy (May 25, 2018)

Try village Press they have a book of projects by Ted Hanson I have built the dividing head detailed in this book. It will provide as many divisions as most commercial dividing heads.  I found  his plans to be easy to follow can built from your junk box it is one of the most handy items I have ever built


----------



## magicniner (May 25, 2018)

kd4gij said:


> http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php



Link to the company, not the tools? Less than usefull! 

Here's an actual tooling link - http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Collets/ER-Collet-Fixtures/ER32-Collet-Blocks


----------



## Silverbullet (May 25, 2018)

Just proves Marks a pattern maker too. He just does the job with what he has . A barker mill is what built small parts by the millions during the wars. There were rows and rows with women operators running 24-7 along with many other hand Miller's some had feeds or a lever or spinner type just making chips and parts. So don't underestimate there use . Marks work proves this . I think Marks mill is a Burke 4 or 5 but I'm not sure .


----------



## kd4gij (May 25, 2018)

4 years ago when I posted that. It had the link to the tool in the pic. This site has gone through several upgrades sense And the rest of the link got lost.


----------

